
Macminicolo merging with MacStadium - micahgoulart
https://macminicolo.net/blog/files/Some-changes-here-at-Macminicolo.html
======
bgaid
Both of our teams at MacStadium and Macminicolo are looking forward to the new
opportunities this offers. That's a fairly vague statement but isn't that what
everyone says in these moments?

Here's a press release we just released with a bit more info:
[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/macstadium-
secures-n...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/macstadium-secures-new-
iaas-credit-line-from-silicon-valley-bank-closes-strategic-acquisition-of-
macminicolo-300246898.html?tc=portal_CAP)

We'll also both be sharing more info in the next few weeks on both[1] our
websites[2]. Another vague statement, but true nonetheless.

Obvious disclosure: I work at MacStadium.

[1]: [https://macminicolo.net/blog/](https://macminicolo.net/blog/)

[2]: [https://macstadium.com/blog/](https://macstadium.com/blog/)

